# Dogs! a new photo of 3 of my  grandfurkids



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

I have 7 grandfurkids ( did have 9) ...I've posted pics of some of the others before...and here is the newest picture of 3  .

The wonderfully super loving Staffy at the front is the old girl of the pack...she is soo poorly yet she is such a stoical old sweetie you'd never guess how much pain she's in, and on so many meds. We're heartbroken to think she probably won't make Christmas..so I'm very happy to have this latest photo of her.. :love_heart:



Next in age is the beautiful Dobie at the back of the picture, my gorgeous Zeus..he's 9 years old and still gamboling as tho' he was  a very big Puppy...

..and in the middle is the baby of the bunch but the biggest...she's a Malinois ( Belgian Shepard) and at only a year old is standing taller than Zeus the doberman. She has recieved intensive training over the last 9 months to become an excellent security dog, and is already proving herself to be very able already ..  Some of you may remember me posting her puppy pictures last year..


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2015)

Yeah, the shepherd in middle with perked ears definitely looks like a good security dog!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes she is AC she's still undergoing intensive one-to-one  training, this have to be expertly trained  because in the hands of someone who isn't properly trained they can be very dangerous dogs! She's doing really well, although she's still got a way to go yet. 

Here she is just a few weeks old ...


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2015)

HA! cute, that little body. :laugh:

I dated a cop for several years........ he supervised the K-9 unit before transfering to another job. He told me quite a bit about police dogs. Cost (about $8 - $10k), where they get them (ranch in Texas). One interesting thing was that most female shepherds fail the test to be police dogs because they won’t hold their bite/clamp down on (dummy) for 15 seconds when training. Males will. Also, a criminal will cry and beg officer to shoot them instead of putting the dog on them. mg1:


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

That's interesting AC..I must tell my s-i-l about the clamp thing, and see if he's having the same problem with Fizz, he hasn't mentioned it..

yes they are very expensive to have trained, fortunately my s-i-l is a top dog trainer and trains dogs for many people, for  security or just household pets  .


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2015)

My ex said police depts buy groups of german shepherds who have been raised for that purpose (police work).

When I rode bus downtown a lot (to work) I sometimes would see officer bring dog on bus and walk thru......checking ....whatever. Once I was waiting at bus stop and I had half eaten hamburger in my purse. I chatted with officer, and he said dogs would not care, but if I had "something else" (drugs) they would go nuts! :laugh: because that's how they are trained.


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 16, 2015)

And lovely photos there Hollydolly.
Thank you for posting. 

I wonder if Moonflight has seen your post?

She posted a pic of her Pollydog, because she loves dogs too.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 16, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes she is AC she's still undergoing intensive one-to-one  training, this have to be expertly trained  because in the hands of someone who isn't properly trained they can be very dangerous dogs! She's doing really well, although she's still got a way to go yet.
> 
> Here she is just a few weeks old ...
> 
> OMG!  Soooooo cute, reminded me of this little guy




OMG!  Soooooo cute, reminded me of this little guy


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 16, 2015)

Holly, you guys could put on ski masks, dress up like intruders, turn off all the lights, and test that 15 sec bite/clamp thing. Personally, I wouldn't, but to each his own! :shrug: :grin:

Downtown I've seen police and FBI dogs with little tiny jackets on that say "Please don't pet me, I'm working."


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

LOL AC...I think he already does that kind of stuff ..and yes the dogs he trains do wear the little ''training'' jackets too when they're out in the public


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi April thanks yes she was as cute as a button when she was little, I had no idea she would grow into such a great big lanky dog that she is now with a really long snout!!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes BC  I saw Moonflight's picture of her dog, I love dogs , always willing to look at  pictures of  other peoples' dogs


----------



## boozercruiser (Sep 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yes BC  I saw Moonflight's picture of her dog, I love dogs , always willing to look at  pictures of  other peoples' dogs



Come on Moon.
You heard the Lady.
Lets see some Photos of Pollydog please!


----------

